# Camper Is Beeping



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Whats going on in my camper??? I just hooked it up and towed it home from its storage spot. And when I opened the door I heard a VERY LOUD SHREAKING and it seems to be coming from the detector that is located near the floor under the refridgerator. What is going on?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Your batteries are low, Plug into shore power and the sound will go away.

Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The sound is the low battery alarm on the propane detector. You do the battery no favors by leaving it connected when in storage. You need to disconnect the battery and it may even be better for you to keep the battery at home to keep it charged. Draining the battery to nothing will kill it quick.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If it is VERY LOUD as you said, you may have a propane leak, not just a low battery.

My squeals when low, but not VERY LOUD.









Err on the safe side.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Most likely a low voltage alarm. If you didn't smell any propane when you opened the trailer, it is unlikely there was a leak. The odorant is so strong, you should smell it long before the concentration is high enough to set off the alarm.

Plug the shore power in, and if the alarm goes off, then it was the batteries. If the alarm continues to sound, and the gas is off, and you don't smell any gas, then you may have a bad sensor in the alarm.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Most likely low battery. Now I'm going to go for a long shot. Did you hear this after you towed it home? Your truck should have charged it enough to keep that from going off. Now another thought did you happen to pull out the breakaway cable that would also explain the dragging breaks and smoking tires. If that were the case your battery would discharge fast after disconnecting from the truck.
Just a thought I'll shut up now.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I guessing the truck put just enough juice back in the battery on the way home to duplicate the shreaking the storage lot heard when the battery went dead after you put it in storage.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

has anyone said Low Battery yet --


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing you left your battery attached to the trailer all winter? The trip home gave just enough charge to the battery provide power to the alarm, telling you the battery is low and the alarm is about to be non-functional.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> ... a long shot. Did you hear this after you towed it home? Your truck should have charged it enough to keep that from going off. Now another thought did you happen to pull out the breakaway cable that would also explain the dragging breaks and smoking tires. If that were the case your battery would discharge fast after disconnecting from the truck.
> Just a thought I'll shut up now.[snapback]91473[/snapback]​


Great job connecting the two threads by the same user.

This would certainly explain the brake symptomtoo.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Low battery in the propane detector
Plug it in and you will be fine(That sucker is Loud isn't)









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> has anyone said Low Battery yet --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Thor


----------

